# West Coast SAP Package



## Nstewart62 (Jul 5, 2011)

So I want to buy the sap package, but I have an 04 and I want to get read of the nasty rear bumper cover, does anyone know who would have that? Because I didn't see it in west coast speed's sap kit


Sent from my Autoguide iPod touch app


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The rear bumper is the one piece no one makes. They showup occaisonally on this forum and LS1GTO.com but you will pay a pretty penny for it. I sold mine for $1k.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

IMHO the stock '04 bumper is the best looking one. The car isn't a ferrari and a subdued look is what fits it as a Euro-type GT car. If someone wanted an over the top look the WS6 fits the bill.


----------



## Nstewart62 (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I want to get the spintech exhaust, but they don't make the single side exit. Where can I find just the stock 05-06 rear bumper cover? 


Sent from my Autoguide iPod touch app


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you really want to go split go to PFYC and buy a cutout insert for the '04 bumper on the passenger side . You cut out the spot to match the other side and put it on. It is the best looking option for that and if you look I'm sure you'll find some pictures somewhere of people that have done it. It's fairly cheap too. I have SpinTech Pro Streets in the stock '04 location with custom 2 1/2" pipes out the driver's side to retain the stock Euro look. Split exhausts had their day but every 6 cylinder with one muffler has them now so they don't connote the same thing they used to.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm surprised no rear bumper is available either, considering the popularity of the grille inserts, side skirts, and front facia.

I'm not really a fan of the SAP package though. I guess I was initially when I started looking at GTO's for sale, but I like the subdued sleeper look. Trust me, I've had my fill of (police) attention-grabbing cars. Part of the deciding factor in getting CGM (I had several choices of red or black) too, besides the fact that in certain light it's hard to tell if it's sea green or teal. Also why I got the "quiet" Bassani catback.

Having people think it's "just a Grand Prix" is a good thing, IMO.


----------



## Baaaa04GTO (Oct 18, 2010)

I notice the quotes around "quiet" in your post Poncho Dan, but is the Bassani catback more of a quiet catback? I'm looking at different catback options and I've seen a few posts on here where your really pleased with it...I saw some of your vids too, but honestly vids don't do any justice compared to real life sound. Let me know...also what heads did you go with to compliment the Bassani?

Thanks!


----------

